# TravelMate 63X Main Thread :) / ALi 5451 sound problem

## ptheborg

After trying the oss drivers (kernel modules) and alsa 0.5.12b and 0.9XX  (latest version) I still haven't figured it out.

Loading the drivers is no problem. Setting volumes and unmuting / muting channels with mixers like smixer, gom and amixer for the alsa drivers is no problem too.

The only BIG problem is, there does not come any sound out of the speakers or the headphone, when plugged in.

I've tried all these setups with the 2.4.19-r7 gentoo kernel, but I haven't tried it with any 2.2.X kernel yet, maybe that solves the problem?

Any one? Any hints?   :Question:  (or am I the only one having an ALi 5451 soundthing???  :Sad:  )

Thks in advance.

BTW: ALi 5451 PCI Audio Core is embedded in ALi M1535+ South Bridge

--------------------

Laptop: Acer Travelmate 632LC; ***ALi M1671 and M1535+ core logic chipset with integrated audio***; P4 1,6 GHz; 512MB DDR; 30 GB HD Ultra ATA/100; Realtek 10/100 LAN; Lucent Winmodem; Geforce2 Go; Sony DVD/CD-RW etc..etc.. blah blah

----------

## ptheborg

Is there no one having a builtin ALi 5451 soundcard where actually does come sound out....or at least having the same problem as me?

----------

## Adaptation

I'm having the exact some problem (Acer TM630).

Tried kernels 2.4.19-crypto-r7 and 2.5.25 with OSS/Free and Alsa 0.9.0rc2. Each time the result would be the driver loading and detecting the hardware correctly, but no sound would be produced.

However, I did have success with OSS397b (http://www.opensound.com) which worked fine. Unfortunately you have to pay for this driver and seeing as both the kernel and alsa already support the ali5451 chipset this is not the preferred solution.

I've also emailed the driver maintainers but have recieved no response.

$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi]: Unknown device 1671 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5247

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5451 PCI South Bridge Audio (rev 02)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

00:08.0 Modem: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi]: Unknown device 5457

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139 (rev 10)

00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46)

00:0f.0 USB Controller: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5237 USB (rev 03)

00:10.0 IDE interface: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5229 IDE (rev c4)

00:11.0 Bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M7101 PMU

00:13.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

00:13.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

00:14.0 USB Controller: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5237 USB (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce2 Go (rev b2)

----------

## ptheborg

thanx anyway.......

I think we've to wait.........   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kdf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm having the exact some problem (Acer TM630). 
> 
> 

 

I just got an Acer TM632LC, and have everything working (including sound, using alsa drivers), but excluding cardbus (but have no cards PCMCIA cards anyway), modem (didn't try), firewire (didn't try) and suspend/resume (I use ACPI and that handles the fan very well: when my laptop is idle the fan is switched off, I have not tried APM yet).

Anyone with working Cardbus or suspend/resume?

When I get home I will post some of the configuration files I have.

kdf

----------

## kdf

As promised, here is my current TravelMate 632LC gentoo linux setup:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi]: Unknown device 1671 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5247

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5451 PCI South Bridge Audio (rev 02)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

00:08.0 Modem: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi]: Unknown device 5457

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139 (rev 10)

00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46)

00:0f.0 USB Controller: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5237 USB (rev 03)

00:10.0 IDE interface: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5229 IDE (rev c4)

00:11.0 Bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M7101 PMU

00:13.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

00:13.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

00:14.0 USB Controller: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5237 USB (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce2 Go (rev b2)

# /sbin/lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

snd-pcm-oss            34884   0  (autoclean)

snd-mixer-oss           8960   1  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

NVdriver              989152  11 

mousedev                3872   1 

hid                    12864   0  (unused)

input                   3392   0  [mousedev hid]

usb-ohci               18208   0  (unused)

acpi_ac                 1928   0  (unused)

acpi_battery            6056   0  (unused)

acpi_button             2248   0  (unused)

acpi_fan                1640   0  (unused)

acpi_thermal            6152   0  (unused)

acpi_processor          8696   0  [acpi_thermal]

8139too                13152   1 

mii                     1088   0  [8139too]

snd-ali5451            11236   1 

snd-pcm                49536   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-ali5451]

snd-timer              10016   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         23588   0  [snd-ali5451]

snd                    25064   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-ali5451 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec]

ide-cd                 26816   0  (autoclean)

ide-scsi                7488   0  (autoclean)

# uname -a

Linux minerf.upc.chello.be 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 #6 Thu Jul 25 01:12:25 CEST 2002 i686 GenuineIntel

# cat /proc/asound/pcm 

00-00: ALI 5451 : ALI 5451 : playback 32 : capture 1

```

This is /etc/modules.autoload:

```

# /etc/modules.autoload:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

8139too

# acpi

acpi_thermal

acpi_processor

acpi_fan

acpi_button

acpi_battery

acpi_ac

# usb

usb-ohci

input

hid

mousedev

# NVidia

NVdriver

```

This is /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf,v 1.3 2002/06/24 18:05:58 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-ali5451

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

This is /etc/modules.d/aliases:

```

# Aliases to tell insmod/modprobe which modules to use 

# Uncomment the network protocols you don't want loaded:

# alias net-pf-1 off            # Unix

# alias net-pf-2 off            # IPv4

# alias net-pf-3 off            # Amateur Radio AX.25

# alias net-pf-4 off            # IPX

# alias net-pf-5 off            # DDP / appletalk

# alias net-pf-6 off            # Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# alias net-pf-9 off            # X.25

# alias net-pf-10 off           # IPv6

# alias net-pf-11 off           # ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# alias net-pf-19 off           # Acorn Econet

alias char-major-10-175 agpgart

alias char-major-10-200 tun

alias char-major-81     bttv

alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

# Crypto modules (see http://www.kerneli.org/)

alias loop-xfer-gen-0   loop_gen

alias loop-xfer-3       loop_fish2

alias loop-xfer-gen-10  loop_gen

alias cipher-2          des

alias cipher-3          fish2

alias cipher-4          blowfish

alias cipher-6          idea

alias cipher-7          serp6f

alias cipher-8          mars6

alias cipher-11         rc62

alias cipher-15         dfc2

alias cipher-16         rijndael

alias cipher-17         rc5

# ide-scsi

alias scsi_hostadapter ide-scsi

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# irda

alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty

alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty

alias irlan0 irlan

alias char-major-10-187 irnet

```

All software that I installed was using gentoo packages (making gentoo the best distribution around the block)!

Hope this helps,

kdf

----------

## virus

 *ptheborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Loading the drivers is no problem. Setting volumes and unmuting / muting channels with mixers like smixer, gom and amixer for the alsa drivers is no problem too.
> 
> The only BIG problem is, there does not come any sound out of the speakers or the headphone, when plugged in.
> ...

 

I had exactly this problem with alsa and a fm801 card... no complaints anywhere, everything looked like it was working (loading modules, unmuting etc, xmms running smoothly[and thinking it was producing sound to the alsa-output plugin]) but absolutely no sound.... gave up and now trying to get an AWE64 working... *crossing fingers*

----------

## Adaptation

 *kdf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When I get home I will post some of the configuration files I have.
> 
> 

 

Legend!

All I needed to do was add "alias snd-card-0 snd-ali5451" to /etc/modules.d/alsa and then set the main volume to max since it is very quiet otherwise.

Cheers for that, this has been bugging me for several weeks.

----------

## ptheborg

Thx kdf for your help, but it weren't the configuration files. I've figured out that the alsa0.9.0rc2 is broken........when calling amixer I'm getting an error message like:  simple.c: Assertion blah blah blah Failed, Aborted......

Then I emerged rc1-r7 and this worked right from the start.

----------

## maverick

thx ptheborg, for sharing that.

I got sound working now, with alsa rc1-r7  :Smile: 

but since this is the main travelmate63x topic, I was wondering if anyone got the battery_applet stuff working..

On vanilla 2.4.18 w/ the newest acpi patch, the battery slot gets detected, but it says the battery isn't present..  :Sad: 

anyone got this working ??

----------

## ptheborg

I've tried it once......to get those battery stuff working..........but looked like it wasn't going to work......never tried it again....

Anyone got TV-out working?

----------

## maverick

Try emerging media-video/nvtv

TV-out for NVidia cards.

Cant try it myself cuz my tvout cable = broken  :Sad: 

----------

## ptheborg

yeah I know. I've already emerged nvtv. But it doesn't work very well.

When nvtvd has been started and I've not even run nvtv to say I want tv-output, things get messed when starting xine. Screen goes black, nothing on tv either. First enabling tv-out and then starting xine is a no go too.

But when I don't start xine tv-out works. But well........I'd really like to watch movies on a TV you know  :Very Happy: 

So I was just curious if any other Travelmate63X owner has got it working? TV-out and xine ?

----------

## kdf

 *maverick wrote:*   

> thx ptheborg, for sharing that.
> 
> I got sound working now, with alsa rc1-r7 
> 
> but since this is the main travelmate63x topic, I was wondering if anyone got the battery_applet stuff working..
> ...

 

Yes, I needed to patch the klaptopdaemon though, since apparently the directory format just changed a bit in the /proc/acpi. I patched it manually, but then later noticed that (ofcourse) someone already had done it too and put it online; follow the link from:

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/support/

That looks similar to what I did, so it probably will work for you too.

Further on the travelmate 63x theme, anyone got any results with either suspend or swsusp -with- the NVidia drivers?

kdf

----------

## ptheborg

COOL!

kdf, can you tell me how to apply that patch?

I just want to make sure I do not patch the wrong things......

PS: kdf, do you've got tv-out working properly?

PS2: do you guys get those "can't locate module agpart" error messages when running X?

I've compiled it into the kernel and I've figured out so far is that this ALi chipset isn't supported. (I'm running gentoo-sources 2.4.19-r7)

----------

## maverick

Can one of you guys plz do a "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state" for me ?

I think something is wrong w/ my setup :'(

```

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          charging

present rate:            unknown

remaining capacity:      0 mAh

present voltage:         14800 mV

```

On 2.4.19-gentoo-r5, the battery gets detected, but the remaining capacity is wrong....        

I tried to hack the gnome-applets-2.0.1 source (acpi_linux.c) to get it to probe BAT0 instead of BAT1, but it still reports 0%.

On vanilla 2.4.18 w/ newest ACPI patch, the battery doesnt get detected at all.

Im lost.... :'(

----------

## ptheborg

There you go

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            unknown

remaining capacity:      4000 mAh

present voltage:         14800 mV

I think there's something very wrong indeed....   :Confused: 

----------

## maverick

aah thanks!  :Smile: 

Its becoming clear now.

The battery applet probes "remaining capacity"

Since this is always 0, it gives 0% left! (doh)   :Wink: 

Im gonna try 2.4.19-gentoo-r7 now...  :Smile: 

BTW 

The gnome applet now sees whether im on ac or battery power.

The code should be changed to this:  (linux_acpi.c)

```

} else {

    batt_info  = "/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info";

    batt_state = "/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state";

    ac_state   = "/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state";

    ac_state_state = "state";

    charging_state = "charging state";

```

----------

## pazz

hi,

i've got the same laptop and have a problem concearning the midi sequencer...

there is no. alsa compiles and works quite well but when it comes to the /dev/seq device...

i tried out the oss-module snd-seq-oss, but it fails to load complaining about an unresolved symbol in snd_seq_kernel_client_enqueue_R4116c49d

has anybody a clou what might have been going wrong?

(by the way, sorry for my english) *g*

somewhere i read about a guy who managed to get binary drivers for the smartcardreader in this model..i'll look it up.. he wrote an email to the maintainer since they do not provide the source for it anymore.

i think this is it for now,

pazz

----------

## inzider

hi 

i've edited all the files like above...all modules are loaded

there are differents controls for a card (amixer controls)...

...my problem is that i have 2 different entries which are ident (except numid)...this leads to an error while calling 'amixer'

how could i delete such an entry?

----------

## inzider

i've solved the problem.....or better....i took another way

you have to set the controls by using 

'amixer cset numid=XX 100% unmute'

you have to set all the needed options per hand because amixer throws errors when using scontrols

----------

